# DOUBLE SYNTHEROL DECEMBER! - SYNTHETEK XMAS SPECIAL!



## Synthetek (Dec 12, 2019)

*SYNTHETEK XMAS SALE



DOUBLE SYNTHEROL!*

For the month of December,

If you buy at least 2 Syntherol you will recieve another 2 bottles of Syntherol FREE!

Buy 2 Syntherol - Get 2 FREE
Buy 3 Syntherol - Get 3 FREE
Buy 4 Syntherol - Get 4 FREE
Buy 5 Syntherol - Get 5 FREE

*Minimum Purchase - 2 Syntherol*

THERE IS NO LIMIT!

Just place your order as usual and leave us a message in the order notes section of the checkout page.

That's it! Shop now at:

*www.synthetek.com*

Offer Ends Midnight December 31st 2019

Conditions:
*Minimum Purchase: 2 Syntherol
*Standard shipping fees apply
*Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer
(eg. $300 deal)​


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 13, 2019)

I plan on getting some Syntherol during this sale. I've never used SEO before, nor have I ever done bicep or tricep injects. 
I have a few questions on how to administer the injections.
For the biceps I see it is suggested to inject in 3 different sections of both heads.
High towards the shoulder, in the middle and lower towards the elbow.
My question is where exactly are you injecting the biceps in these 3 areas?
Is it towards the top (peak) or more towards the middle or bottom of the biceps?
If its the top of the bicep I assume you are injecting straight down, not coming in from the side.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 14, 2019)

im sure elvia will give you some advise when he sees this thread , its tough to explain for me but there are pic instructions in their forum in the sponsors section i think.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 14, 2019)

This is an incredible deal on the best SEO out there!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 15, 2019)

Dyers Eve said:


> I plan on getting some Syntherol during this sale. I've never used SEO before, nor have I ever done bicep or tricep injects.
> I have a few questions on how to administer the injections.
> For the biceps I see it is suggested to inject in 3 different sections of both heads.
> High towards the shoulder, in the middle and lower towards the elbow.
> ...



I have done a few body parts and for me arms were so easy to do. The results were great and I had no issues injecting (compared to chest for example). There are guildlines on how to inject but quite frankly it doesn't matter too much and I experimented with angles and location

You have the 2 bi-cep heads and as you stated you inject in both of them. It's awkward to explain but if you look down your bicep for each side (head) you have the top (closest to armpit), middle and bottom (closest to elbow). I would simply inject anywhere down that line. Everyone's bi-cep inserts differently but I would stay away from the bottom (closest to your elbow). Keep injections in the muscle and use 5/8-1 inch and 26-25g needles. 

You can rotate injection sites so you don't have to inject down an imaginary straight line. They can literally go anywhere in the muscle belly so when doing frequent shots rotate spots even if it's just by 1cm. I would inject from different angles as well and quite often for my inner bi-cep head would come in from the side because you want to get the needle as deep inside the muscle as possible. Honestly after a few days you will have the hang of it. If you need any help with your cycle just let me know. Are you going to do a log?


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 15, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have done a few body parts and for me arms were so easy to do. The results were great and I had no issues injecting (compared to chest for example). There are guildlines on how to inject but quite frankly it doesn't matter too much and I experimented with angles and location
> 
> You have the 2 bi-cep heads and as you stated you inject in both of them. It's awkward to explain but if you look down your bicep for each side (head) you have the top (closest to armpit), middle and bottom (closest to elbow). I would simply inject anywhere down that line. Everyone's bi-cep inserts differently but I would stay away from the bottom (closest to your elbow). Keep injections in the muscle and use 5/8-1 inch and 26-25g needles.
> 
> You can rotate injection sites so you don't have to inject down an imaginary straight line. They can literally go anywhere in the muscle belly so when doing frequent shots rotate spots even if it's just by 1cm. I would inject from different angles as well and quite often for my inner bi-cep head would come in from the side because you want to get the needle as deep inside the muscle as possible. Honestly after a few days you will have the hang of it. If you need any help with your cycle just let me know. Are you going to do a log?



Thanks for the help. I just placed a decent sized order with the special going on right now. 
I doubt I will run a log. I will definitely leave feedback either during or when I’m finished. 
I’m pretty excited to see what the results will be for me. My arms are very lean and vascular so any improvement will stand out for sure. 
Do you know if I can get vip access to professional muscle with this order?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dyers Eve said:


> Thanks for the help. I just placed a decent sized order with the special going on right now.
> I doubt I will run a log. I will definitely leave feedback either during or when I’m finished.
> I’m pretty excited to see what the results will be for me. My arms are very lean and vascular so any improvement will stand out for sure.
> Do you know if I can get vip access to professional muscle with this order?



The VIP forum access is usually just for Professional muscle store orders. I would recommend messaging the mod k1 as he will let you know. I know it's usually only if you order at least $50 in the store and renewal is set every 3 months.  Although I am unsure because they do sell synthetek products on the Professional muscle store so it's possible. He will be able to let you know.

Definitely leave feedback. Everytime I use syntherol it actually brings out my vascularity so I don't see you being any different.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 20, 2019)

First off I just wanted to thank K1 for giving me VIP access at pro muscle for making my purchase.

I received my Syntherol today. I did 2 injections for bis and tris on each arm.
As noted earlier I have never injected either my bis or tris. I have to admidt I was pretty damn nervous about doing bis. I wasn't worried about tris for some reason.
I was very surprised about how easy it was to do both. No pain with the injection, although it's been about 2 hours since and I'm starting to feel some soreness in my bis so I know I'm screwed tomorrow. I just hope I can straighten my arms out tomorrow.
I had 4 boxes of Excel 25g 1inch pins, but it was very difficult to break the skin, so these pins are all dull pieces of crap. I did 2 injects in my right bicep with them, but I literally could not get it in my left bicep so I switched out to some 27g 1/2inch Trumello pins that went in smooth as butter. I really tried to bury it as deep as I could. I pressed down into the biceps and triceps as much as I could.
Do you think I will be OK with 1/2 inch pins as long as I press in deep?

Things I noticed after injecting.
I massaged the muscles as recommended. I could not feel the oil at all in any of the muscles. I've read logs about people feeling lumps sometimes. Is this normal to not feel the oil at all while massaging?
I also did not feel the pump that I've read about after the injecton. Is this normal? Will I start feeling it after a few rounds of injectons?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 20, 2019)

Dyers Eve said:


> First off I just wanted to thank K1 for giving me VIP access at pro muscle for making my purchase.
> 
> I received my Syntherol today. I did 2 injections for bis and tris on each arm.
> As noted earlier I have never injected either my bis or tris. I have to admidt I was pretty damn nervous about doing bis. I wasn't worried about tris for some reason.
> ...



1/2 inch are fine just make sure you push the needle in deep. The only issue I noticed from doing that is I would sometimes get brusing as the skin on my arms is very thin. The bottom of the needle (plastic) when you press hard/deep is what caused the bruising for me. No major issue but if training in a vest it can look odd.

Lumping is usually a result of injecting too shallow and/or using large volume per shot. Just make sure you put it in deep and inject slowly and I don't see lumping being any issue. I also don't "feel the oil" and you shouldn't if you have injected the oil into the muscle tissue.

Pump will be very individual but did you do any arm curls/extensions after injecting? When I done calves I would do bodyweight calf raises and the pump was crazy. I had the same doing light weight db curls/extensions after injecting as well. Obviously it's individual but the volume will also be a factor. 

Yes I just read on a thread that synthetek purchases get you VIP access so that's good you are a VIP member now.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 20, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> 1/2 inch are fine just make sure you push the needle in deep. The only issue I noticed from doing that is I would sometimes get brusing as the skin on my arms is very thin. The bottom of the needle (plastic) when you press hard/deep is what caused the bruising for me. No major issue but if training in a vest it can look odd.
> 
> Lumping is usually a result of injecting too shallow and/or using large volume per shot. Just make sure you put it in deep and inject slowly and I don't see lumping being any issue. I also don't "feel the oil" and you shouldn't if you have injected the oil into the muscle tissue.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.
Yes, I did some bi and tri pump work after the injections. I did get a pump from that, but no more than if I hadn't injected.
For some reason I was under the impression there was a constant pump feeling after using Syntherol, and there still may be, it may come later after consistent use.
I still have soreness in both bis and tris, but not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I would compare it to the soreness you get after not working out for a few weeks and then getting in a good workout.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 21, 2019)

Synthetek said:


> *SYNTHETEK XMAS SALE
> 
> View attachment 25316
> 
> ...



I was hoping you would run a promo like this. Shame you are doing it when I am short of cash! I will still pick up a few bottles.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 23, 2019)

*SYNTHETEK XMAS SALE

DOUBLE SYNTHEROL!*

For the month of December,

If you buy at least 2 Syntherol you will recieve another 2 bottles of Syntherol FREE!

Buy 2 Syntherol - Get 2 FREE
Buy 3 Syntherol - Get 3 FREE
Buy 4 Syntherol - Get 4 FREE
Buy 5 Syntherol - Get 5 FREE

*Minimum Purchase - 2 Syntherol*

THERE IS NO LIMIT!

Just place your order as usual and leave us a message in the order notes section of the checkout page.

That's it! Shop now at:

*www.synthetek.com*

Offer Ends Midnight December 31st 2019

Conditions:
*Minimum Purchase: 2 Syntherol
*Standard shipping fees apply
*Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer
(eg. $300 deal)


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 24, 2019)

I've never tried this stuff. Maybe it's time? At 59 I'm having issues putting on size.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 24, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> I've never tried this stuff. Maybe it's time? At 59 I'm having issues putting on size.



I've been using it for a week now. So far so good. Gym shirts are already tighter around my arms. Pumps at the gym are insane.
Only problem I'm having is soreness in both bis and tris still. I've never injected anything in my bis or tris before so I'm hoping it's just virgin muscle soreness and will go away in the next few days.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you for your purchase Dyers Eve, we look forward to seeing your progress with Syntherol.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 25, 2019)

For anyone who has been thinking of running Syntherol, there is less than a week to go to double your Syntherol - if you haven't ordered yet now is the time!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 27, 2019)

*SYNTHETEK XMAS SALE

DOUBLE SYNTHEROL!*

For the month of December,

If you buy at least 2 Syntherol you will recieve another 2 bottles of Syntherol FREE!

Buy 2 Syntherol - Get 2 FREE
Buy 3 Syntherol - Get 3 FREE
Buy 4 Syntherol - Get 4 FREE
Buy 5 Syntherol - Get 5 FREE

*Minimum Purchase - 2 Syntherol*

THERE IS NO LIMIT!

Just place your order as usual and leave us a message in the order notes section of the checkout page.

That's it! Shop now at:

*www.synthetek.com*

Offer Ends Midnight December 31st 2019

Conditions:
*Minimum Purchase: 2 Syntherol
*Standard shipping fees apply
*Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer
(eg. $300 deal)​


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 30, 2019)

Only 1 day left on the DOUBLE Syntherol promotion!


----------

